# SA-CD?



## Blainetsuds

I am thinking about getting into SA-CD, with select favorite titles, such as Pink Floyd, Dire Straits and a few others. List will undoubtedly expand if I see a noticeable sonic improvement over cds. Now to my question, will an economical player like a Sony BDPS 6200 ($ 130 CDN) do the trick?:help:


----------



## AudiocRaver

Most regular Bluray players will not work with SACD. Take a look at Oppo's universal players. Afraid there are no "economy" (under $100) SACD players out there.


----------



## NBPk402

Here are 2 that will play SACDs... Pioneer 563A or Sony SCD-CE595. In addition I believe all PS3s will play them. I have the old "Fatboy" PS3, and it plays them fine. If you get an old one you might be able to rip them to your HDD too. There are also some places that will rip them for you to a HDD, and then you can play them on your HDD or NAS.


----------



## Blainetsuds

The Sony BDPS- 3200, 3500 , 5100 , 5200, 6200 all list SA-CD in Audio Disc Formats Supported. Maybe similar to PS3 from Sony.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Blainetsuds said:


> The Sony BDPS- 3200, 3500 , 5100 , 5200, 6200 all list SA-CD in Audio Disc Formats Supported. Maybe similar to PS3 from Sony.


Looking at the Sony BDP-S6200 manual, there is no mention of playing SACD (or SA-CD) disks. It mentions handling of DSD files (p. 29), I suspect from an external USB-connected hard drive, an entirely different matter.

Any player that handles SACD disks directly usually makes a pretty big deal about it. They are usually higher-end "universal" players. The PS3 seems to be an odd exception.


----------



## NBPk402

Some of the Sony DVD changers also handle SACDs... Here is one on eBay right now for a little over what you are wanting to pay that will play SACDs... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-DVP-CX985V-400-Disc-DVD-CD-SACD-Player-/201352025380


Others for less...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-DVP-CX...5&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=201352025380&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-DVP-CX...5&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=201352025380&rt=nc


CD changers...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00029U13A/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

CD players...
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/sacd-player


----------



## NBPk402

If you don't mind used...there are quite a few that will fit your budget on eBay right now. One is currently $2.50! The Denon 2910 is a good unit (I used to have one years ago and really liked it). I am only linking what I found that would possibly work for you... I am not in any way affiliated with any of the listed sales.


----------



## Savjac

If your not interested in playing movies then the Sony CDP-CE500 would do the trick at a decent price. 
Also many of the older Sony DVD players can do it as well, I have a Sony BDP S580 that can be bought used and it works great. 

You can find em. Good Luck.


----------



## NBPk402

AudiocRaver said:


> Looking at the Sony BDP-S6200 manual, there is no mention of playing SACD (or SA-CD) disks. It mentions handling of DSD files (p. 29), I suspect from an external USB-connected hard drive, an entirely different matter.
> 
> Any player that handles SACD disks directly usually makes a pretty big deal about it. They are usually higher-end "universal" players. The PS3 seems to be an odd exception.


I just found a link to another Forum where a user posted that it does play stereo, and multichannel SACDs even though it isn't listed...the user said that is why he bought it.

mtenga said: ↑
Does it do multichannel SACD? When I looked into this series a few months back I thought only the top model did. That was a differentiator between the top two. Don't remember now.

Yes, the options allow you to choose between stereo and multichannel SACD.

A little more info...
hi angeldust1
do this:
Video Settings:
Output Video Resolution 720p or higher ,before its only Stereo.
Audio Settings:
DSD on (if your AV encode DSD) otherwise PCM
Music Settings:
CD-layer/SACD-layer
DSD Stereo or multi

download the Firmware from sony and update the Player!
after that you get Music Options.
with the Firmware update it Plays DSD-discs, made with korg audiogate,in Stereo only.but there is another option: take any pcm/ flac/wave/diff/dsf/Stereo/Multi files and burn it as data-DVD.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

OP, if you can't find an appropriately-priced BD player to address your needs, try snagging yourself a gently-used OPPO DV-980H. It's a solid upconverting DVD player and it plays both SACD and DVD-A discs. IMO (having owned two of them), a fair price for one is no more than $60.

FWIW, I have the BDP-6200. I'll try out an SACD (I have DSotM) when I get home tonight and post the results.


----------



## AudiocRaver

ellisr63 said:


> I just found a link to another Forum where a user posted that it does play stereo, and multichannel SACDs even though it isn't listed...the user said that is why he bought it.
> 
> mtenga said: ↑
> Does it do multichannel SACD? When I looked into this series a few months back I thought only the top model did. That was a differentiator between the top two. Don't remember now.
> 
> Yes, the options allow you to choose between stereo and multichannel SACD.
> 
> A little more info...
> hi angeldust1
> do this:
> Video Settings:
> Output Video Resolution 720p or higher ,before its only Stereo.
> Audio Settings:
> DSD on (if your AV encode DSD) otherwise PCM
> Music Settings:
> CD-layer/SACD-layer
> DSD Stereo or multi
> 
> download the Firmware from sony and update the Player!
> after that you get Music Options.
> with the Firmware update it Plays DSD-discs, made with korg audiogate,in Stereo only.but there is another option: take any pcm/ flac/wave/diff/dsf/Stereo/Multi files and burn it as data-DVD.


Hey, that is really cool info on the firmware upgrade. I might just do that myself.


----------



## willis7469

Do you guys know if there's firmware upgrade for PS3? I have a 60gb unit, that supposedly can read sacd, but the logo is not on the side of the machine. Can't remember exactly how long I've had it. Thanks blainstuds, one more thing for me to chase after! Lol


----------



## Savjac

Yep
If you have done your upgrades it will be fine, maybe even if you have not.
The early PS3 does play SACD but only via HDMI as the signal must remain coded until it hits the decoder chip in your receiver or processor. It plays them good.


----------



## willis7469

That's great! I'm up to date on updates so I'm going shopping!


----------



## NBPk402

willis7469 said:


> Do you guys know if there's firmware upgrade for PS3? I have a 60gb unit, that supposedly can read sacd, but the logo is not on the side of the machine. Can't remember exactly how long I've had it. Thanks blainstuds, one more thing for me to chase after! Lol


There is a hacked firmware for the PS3 to allow you to rip the SACDs to your HDD, but you have to have Firmware version. Here is the info... https://newtoolbox.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/sacd-ripper-primer-v4-0.pdf


----------



## Blainetsuds

Thanks everyone. Looks like I may have started something. I got the info on the Sony Blu-ray players from the product description on the Canadian Best Buy website.


----------



## Blainetsuds

Jack I found the Sony CDP-CE500 on Amazon.ca and Amazon .com but I did not see where this unit plays SA-CD.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

The Floyd SACD played just fine on the 6200. It appears that the Sony reads and streams m-c DSD audio to the AVR, which then decodes and plays it. I couldn't find a setting in the Sony's menu to allow it to decode the audio and stream LPCM to the AVR.

Here are some (poor-quality cellphone) pics.


----------



## NBPk402

Blainetsuds said:


> Jack I found the Sony CDP-CE500 on Amazon.ca and Amazon .com but I did not see where this unit plays SA-CD.


It is listed as a SACD player on Sonys website... https://esupport.sony.com/US/p/mode...late_id=1&region_id=1&tab=manuals#/manualsTab

If you look at the directory tree it shows SACD players and then the selected page (which is your player). I havent found it in the manual though.


----------



## NBPk402

eljay said:


> The Floyd SACD played just fine on the 6200. It appears that the Sony reads and streams m-c DSD audio to the AVR, which then decodes and plays it. I couldn't find a setting in the Sony's menu to allow it to decode the audio and stream LPCM to the AVR.
> 
> Here are some (poor-quality cellphone) pics.


How does it sound?

Did you follow the directions i posted for setting it up?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

ellisr63 said:


> How does it sound?


Fantastic! 



> Did you follow the directions i posted for setting it up?


No need - turns out I already had it set up properly.


----------



## NBPk402

eljay said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> 
> No need - turns out I already had it set up properly.


I love the SACDs, DVD-A, and BR music discs in 5.1.:T:T


----------



## AudiocRaver

ellisr63 said:


> How does it sound?
> 
> Did you follow the directions i posted for setting it up?


Agree with Ron, it might be good to double-check settings, make sure you weren't getting a PCM signal from a hybrid disk (it that is what you have). Not doubting your success, just know how easy it is to be thrown off by one odd setting and not be hearing what we think we are. Does the AVR indicate it is decoding DSD?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

AudiocRaver said:


> Agree with Ron, it might be good to double-check settings ...


Yup, I did double-check them when I snapped the pics (previous post). The first pic shows the Sony set-up menu, with the SACD channel option set to "DSD Multi" (the other option, IIRC, is "2 CH"). My system was playing 5.1 audio (through my 5.4 speakers  ). The AVR did show multi-channel playback, but I forgot to snap a pic of that.

-- Edit --
From the owner's manual:


> [Super Audio CD Playback Channel]
> [DSD 2ch]: Plays the 2ch area.
> [DSD Multi]: Plays the multi-channel area.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Should have looked at your pics closer...

Very cool, I've been thinking about an inexpensive Bluray for the music room, might just follow your lead. Good find!


----------



## Blainetsuds

Thanks eljay. Looks like the Sony 6200 is a great low cost way to get in to SA-CD.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

Blainetsuds said:


> Thanks eljay. Looks like the Sony 6200 is a great low cost way to get in to SA-CD.


It is, but (and I think I've got this right) only if your AVR can handle (i.e., decode) a DSD audio stream.

(Mine can, I'm guessing that most new AVRs can, too.)

As far as I can tell, the Sony will not decode an SACD's multi-channel audio track and send it to an AVR as an LPCM stream, so if you have an older AVR (or maybe even a newer, entry-level AVR) that can't handle DSD, you likely won't be able to use the Sony for SACD audio playback.

Nice thing about getting the player at BestBuy is that you can always return it if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## Blainetsuds

I have a Denon X3100W. It seems very capable and up to date. I will dig around the manual and see if I can find anything ,I can understand about playback formats. Thanks again.Best Buy is great about returns.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

The product page for the AVR-X3100W says it has "DSD Audio capability", so you're good to go.


----------



## Blainetsuds

Cool thanks eljay.


----------



## Savjac

Blainetsuds said:


> Jack I found the Sony CDP-CE500 on Amazon.ca and Amazon .com but I did not see where this unit plays SA-CD.


You sir are correct and I was wrong, it happens about 3000 times a day. I apologize for steering you in the wrong direction.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

Blainetsuds said:


> Cool thanks eljay.


Happy to help. 

And welcome to the world of SACD audio! I'm sure you'll enjoy the Floyd and Dire Straits discs - they both sound incredibly good. 

(Not sure if you're already aware, but sa-cd.net is a good resource.)


----------



## Savjac

ellisr63 said:


> How does it sound?
> 
> Did you follow the directions i posted for setting it up?


SACD can sound wonderful, if the recording was done correctly and DSOM was.
The sound improves in many ways not the least of which is soundspace as well as the little details. Voices, backgrounds, clarity and improved definition. It is now so easy to hear the intonation of an instrument as well as the emotion as played by the artist. A good example is Tin Pan Alley by Stevie Ray. He plays hard, soft and everything in between and it shows up in spades with a SACD. Even DSOM disc can really raise the goosebumps on your arms. Something as simple as the Elton John's Your Song SACD brings a whole new life to his music. I was not happy with his CD's but the SACD is quite addictive.

The best to come may be BR music discs, wow. I have only a couple so far and I find the Beethoven 7th by to be so very good, dynamic shadings and incredibly realistic dynamics. 

But for the best of the best, go yo AIX records and pick one of the sample discs and be prepared to be amazed and slack jawed for days. AIX provides several ways to listen: 2 channel 24/96, 5.1 channel audience view and right smack dab in the middle of the guys/gals playing the music. So clean and clear, it truly is stunning in its presentation. A MUST buy.


----------



## Blainetsuds

Wow lots to check out. Thanks to all.


----------



## willis7469

Savjac said:


> You sir are correct and I was wrong, it happens about 3000 times a day.


 woo hoo! I'm not alone!!!!


----------



## willis7469

Ron, thanks for the link. I'll be digging in to that.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I have a number of AIX sample discs & they are amazing. I highly recommend them. I also plan on downloading some tracks from their itrax.com website


----------

